# Fish finder



## cottontop58 (Feb 22, 2011)

Wondering what a good fish finder depth finder that I can see structure good with, I have humming bird 150 And its junk hopefully maybe can I find one for 300-400 that will actually show limbs and trees and let me know if the bottom is clean or full of limbs ?? Any advice on one to get


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

If you are wanting to see some detailed imagery DSI is a good option. Check out the Lowrance Elite 5x HDI if you dont need GPS. Offers DSI and traditional sonar with an MSRP of just $400.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Check out my review of the Elite 5 HDI here:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/screenshots-new-elite-5-hdi-259745/


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I just bought an Elite 7 HDI and was impressed with the reviews and instore demonstrations. Haven't had the chance put it on the boat yet (mainly b/c I'm not sure if I can mount the new transducer next to the old). Got it on sale at Gander in Ttown for a good price as well.


----------

